# Can't play 3D games with Intel(R) HD Graphics Family Card



## VedicBSD (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello. I use an Intel(R) HD Graphics Family card. I installed FreeBSD 9.2-RC4. I did have little problem to get the display right, the reinstall worked. But now there is a problem of 3D graphics supported. I installed Open Arena but can't play because of lacking OpenGL support. This is what happens: 
	
	



```
[harshvardhan@bsd-box1] ~% openarena ioq3+oa 1.36_SVN1910+0.8.5 freebsd-amd64 Apr 11 2012 ----- FS_Startup ----- Current search path: /usr/home/harshvardhan/.openarena/baseoa /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/lib/openarena/baseoa /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak6-patch085.pk3 (559 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak6-misc.pk3 (229 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak5-TA.pk3 (139 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak4-textures.pk3 (1753 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak2-players.pk3 (669 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak2-players-mature.pk3 (231 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak1-maps.pk3 (100 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa/pak0.pk3 (1042 files) /usr/pbi/openarena-amd64/share/openarena/baseoa  ---------------------- 4722 files in pk3 files execing default.cfg couldn't exec q3config.cfg couldn't exec autoexec.cfg Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok ----- Client Initialization ----- Couldn't read q3history. ----- Initializing Renderer ---- ------------------------------- QKEY found. ----- Client Initialization Complete ----- ----- R_Init ----- SDL using driver "x11" Initializing OpenGL display Estimated display aspect: 1.779 ...setting mode 3: 640 480 /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1: Undefined symbol "_XGetRequest"
```


----------



## The-Reanimator (Sep 21, 2013)

*[PC-BSD] Same Problem...*

I just installed PC-BSD 9.2 on my HP 620 laptop with an integrated Mobile Intel GM45 chipset. Very few games work, only 2D games so far and not even all of those will run at all. The following is my terminal output at the end of running pretty much every game I have before they unexpectedly close:


```
/usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1: Undefined symbol "_XGetRequest"
```

So far taxipilot, kamikaze, Abuse, and cuyo, all very simple visually, work fine it seems. Everything else that I've tried, Armagetron, Teeworlds, Asteroids3D, NeverPutt, and BilliardGL don't work at all. Things seem to go smoothly until that final line of text, after which the program closes. In my case, any knowledge relating to the above error would be very appreciated. Everything else in BSD seems to be working great. Thanks for your help.


----------

